# Need advice on Molly problem



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

My big silver sailfin Molly bloated up today and cannot swim..she is standing on her head. Her body is bloated looking buy no pineconing yet. Tried to give her a smashed pea, but she isn't eating much, if at all. She is constantly on her head. Water is fine, no new fish, tank is cycled. No other fish are showing signs of any problems. Is this dropsy or swim bladder problems? Any one know, and advice? Will she die?:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Could she be gravid?

And what are the water parameters?


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

She could possibly be pg. Ph is 7.2, Ammonia .25, nitrites 0, nitrates 10. But she has definitely blown up..and she can't get off her head.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Raise the temp and add some aquarium salt. Mollies like it salty anyway. Watch her closely. If her condition worsens, or does not improve over the next few days, some real meds may be needed.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Sadly, she passed away this morning. Her whole body was puffed up, but no scales lifting up. She was a really big Molly, almost 5 inches, so I am thinking maybe she was an older fish. I think I read somewhere that Mollies live about 4-5 years? Thank you for your advice anyway.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sorry Deborah.. but at least this way she is not in any pain or discomfort anymore.


----------



## DeborahP (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks so much! I am very glad for that. Wish I knew what happened to her....


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Post-mortem is not easy for us amateurs.


----------

